# Citica CI 200 drive shaft bushing "Stuff"



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

I did a search and found some good info on the drive shaft bushing upgrade to a bearing and all that. Thanks to bantam,dipsay, mattk and all the others that posted up tips and tweeks. I just scored a CI 200 from ebay for $50 shipped and replace the spool bushings with bearings and serviced it from head to toe. I polished the bottom of the drive shaft and the inner bushing and face of it as well. My question is about the thickness of the bushing compared to any available bearings. The bushing is 5x9x3.28 and a 5x9x3 fits but the drive shaft just sits down a little bit more. I know some of my curados and my chronarc have a brass washer between the bearing and shaft. I think mattk said that the bearing should work fine. Can any of you Shimano gurus post up any info ya'll have on this. I'm actually fine with the polished surfaces on my reels(it's kind of hard to tell the difference after you polish up the surfaces)but my fishing buddy wants me to put bearings in his old citicas and I was wanting to make sure I don't jack up his real. If the brass washers are needed can I get them from shimano with a size in mm(like the bearings are listed) or do I have to have a part number..Thanks in advance..Hank


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

hogginhank said:


> I did a search and found some good info on the drive shaft bushing upgrade to a bearing and all that. Thanks to bantam,dipsay, mattk and all the others that posted up tips and tweeks. I just scored a CI 200 from ebay for $50 shipped and replace the spool bushings with bearings and serviced it from head to toe. I polished the bottom of the drive shaft and the inner bushing and face of it as well. My question is about the thickness of the bushing compared to any available bearings. The bushing is 5x9x3.28 and a 5x9x3 fits but the drive shaft just sits down a little bit more. I know some of my curados and my chronarc have a brass washer between the bearing and shaft. I think mattk said that the bearing should work fine. Can any of you Shimano gurus post up any info ya'll have on this. I'm actually fine with the polished surfaces on my reels(it's kind of hard to tell the difference after you polish up the surfaces)but my fishing buddy wants me to put bearings in his old citicas and I was wanting to make sure I don't jack up his real. If the brass washers are needed can I get them from shimano with a size in mm(like the bearings are listed) or do I have to have a part number..Thanks in advance..Hank


 You're doing fine brotha man. Just put that washer (BNT 1493) in there ( Look at the schematics for a CU200) That makes up the space for that bushing difference....Dip


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks dip. I will have to get with shimano and order a 10 pack of those. I have 2 curados I use on the kayak and I usually use my ******* bearing packer and fill those drive shaft bearings with yamaha marine grease and they really hold up well with the salt water. The polished bushings are pretty smooth as well and you don't have to touch them but every other servicing.. Thanks for the info Dip..I am trying to get ahold of a couple more citicas for my collection so the BNT 1493's will not sit of the shelf long.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

On older reels ......"pre-E7", I've always liked a bushing better than a bearing. Any reel with an exposed drive shaft bearing will usually always be locked up. End up having to crack it off. Since they made it sealed inside the frame it has helped a ton.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Is it easier to just get them from shimano or order them on line? I found them for 50 cents a piece on a tackle site.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I like a plished busing here better than a bereaing on the older reels because of the way the housing was cut out and let water in from the edge of the spool, had to keep it packed with grease to keep water out.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Could somebody please post a link to the drive shaft upgrade for the CI 200 Citica? Or PM me with it? And where is it available?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

jaycook said:


> Could somebody please post a link to the drive shaft upgrade for the CI 200 Citica? Or PM me with it? And where is it available?


 Instead of that plastic grommet just swap it out for BNT 0031 ( drive shaft bearing and BNT 1493 ( Bearing spacer) The rest is all the same. If you want a Boca Replacement then call 800 332 3256 and ask for Larry. he's over the fishing reel bearings. Order part number 95C-YZZ#5LD. You will still need the spacer from Shimano..Good Luck...Dip


----------

